# betta tank mates?



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a friend with a betta in a 2.5 or 5 gallon tank, not sure which, but he was wondering of a possible tank mate. any ideas?


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well theres isnt a lot you can do with 5 gallons with the betta already in it, you could possibly put a mystery snail in there, just make sure he doesnt get any guppys in there or the betta will think its another male betta because of its long tailfins


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

feeder guppies with short tails will work also; Ghost Shrimp, Cherry Shrimp, Mystery Snail, ramshorn Snail, or ADFs


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Fishboy got it all!


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

You forgot platys and dwarf gouramis, had all those together with a betta and was just fine


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I had neons in with mine and they were fine. But neons are schooling so You'd need a larger area. It really complements the colors of a blue & red betta though!


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for the info!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

dwarf gourami is a bad idea since it is aggressive and it may end up your betta or/and gourami getting hurt/kill. the feeder guppy may sometime carry disease, so becareful. white cloud is a good choice too. 

in my opinion, betta should leave alone.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

a 2.5 gallon is too small to have another fish in with the betta, but if it's a 5 gallon a shrimp or snail would be perfect. I just got a couple of Albino Corys' for my 10 gallon, and they get along good with my betta.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Cory cats are fine(2) and that is about it or what was mentioned above..STAY AWAY FROM GOLDFISH....


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah...goldfish and bettas do not mix! Actually goldfish and all other fish don't mix well either-for that matter.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Gold fish are messy and well toxic.My Betta, Maxx got very ill from a gold fish he died so now flipper is a bacholr and no matter how bad I want a tank mate for him I will not get one.

You know how hard it is not getting a friend for him :fish: ugh!!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

you can get flipper a tank mate-provided you get him a bigger tank, there are fish that are compatible with bettas. You said you had him in a 2.5 didn't you? Well then why not get him a snail or a shrimp-as a bonus they help keep the tank clean. If you really want to get him a tankmate-that is.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I am too scared to get him anything. I don't want to lose him he seems happy and like to come swimming over to me.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I didn't mean to come off like I was telling you that you had to get another tankmate. It just sounded to me like you wanted to get him one-so I was giving you a few suggestions.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks I do appriciate that. Iwill see maybe. 2 cory cats


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Certain cory cats will get too big, stick with pygmy or panda if go that route


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know if I can get Pandas my LFS might order for me


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Cory's are schoolers. It would be best to have more than two, and then a 2.5 is too small for them.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> Cory's are schoolers. It would be best to have more than two, and then a 2.5 is too small for them.


Hey Imbrium- Just a quick question. I recently got two albino cory cats in my 10 gallon. They are alone in the tank, besides one male betta. You said that it would be best to get more than two, well how many do you suppose I should get? Do you think three would be enough? Sorry for the question.


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

I heard somewhere that they were supposed to be in groups of at least five...but for a 10 G I'd say 10 is about all you could get...


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

I heard somewhere that they were supposed to be in groups of at least five...but for a 10 G I'd say 10 is about all you could get...I have a 10 with my Betta, and I was goona get some cory's...


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Edit- minus the first one, I pressed the wrong button...Sorry bout that you guys!


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Omg...I'm sorry, I'm a loser, Not 10 you could get only 3...ish *****


Soooo Sorry, I'm done!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

lol..I was like "wow...that's gunna be one stuffed tank!" :-o you said you had cory's with your betta-did they get along okay? Because I just noticed one of my corys has a chunk taken out of his fins, and I have a high suspicion of my betta.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think three would be fine. They would be happier in a group of at least three. I wouldn't put many more than that in a 10gal.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

So 2 in a 2.5 with my betta won't work?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, first off a 2.5 gallon is too small for the 2 corys and the betta. They would be okay in a larger tank, and I've just been informed of this, but cory's like to be in groups of three or more...so I guess I'ma go get me another cory...


----------

